

The Internet is Not a Surveillance State - jboynyc
http://telekommunisten.net/2013/03/27/the-internet-is-not-a-surveillance-state/

======
lifeguard
Author of TFA is talking about the ideal world, not the actual world IMO. Good
comments at cryptome.

At 06:09 AM 3/18/2013, Eugen Leitl wrote on Cypherpunks:

[http://edition.cnn.com/2013/03/16/opinion/schneier-
internet-...](http://edition.cnn.com/2013/03/16/opinion/schneier-internet-
surveillance/index.html)

The Internet is a surveillance state

By Bruce Schneier, Special to CNN

March 16, 2013 -- Updated 1804 GMT (0204 HKT)

STORY HIGHLIGHTS

Bruce Schneier: Whether we like it or not, we're being tracked all the time on
the Internet

Schneier: Our surveillance state is efficient beyond the wildest dreams of
George Orwell

He says governments and corporations are working together to keep things that
way

<http://cryptome.org/2013/03/net-spy-state.htm>

"Where does snake oil end and "something better" begin? Is something better
ever not snake oil? Is a public discussion of an issue never not rigged in
favor of the organizers? Is tumultous public discussion never not preamble to
a coup justified as needed to control the mob who has gotten out of hand, who
voted the wrong way, who attacked the leaders? Who hacked the experts?" --JYA

~~~
magic_haze
> Is tumultous public discussion never not preamble to a coup justified as
> needed to control the mob who has gotten out of hand, who voted the wrong
> way, who attacked the leaders?

I'm sorry, but that is one of the most convoluted sentences I've ever had the
misfortune to read. What exactly is he trying to say here? That Schneier is
just peddling his services in this article? That just reeks of an ad hominem:
the only mention I see of Schneier himself in the article is "Bruce Schneier
is a security technologist and author of Liars and Outliers: Enabling the
Trust Society Needs to Survive." OK, so he has a new book out, but I don't
think there is anything particularly wrong with what he says in the article:
we _are_ being tracked left, right and center by all sorts of agencies,
government and private. And yes, it would be good to raise more awareness
about it with people not in our industry. What exactly is there to dispute
here?

